# Suzuki Samurai for plowing.



## AB Lawn Care (Feb 16, 2000)

I read a post a while back about a person who used suzuki samurai's to plow the wide sidewalks at hospitals and medical buildings.This got me thinking.I know that plowing a sidewalk is much easier than a normal plowing,but would a samuari be any good for plowing small lots and driveways.I do 95% residential work and am sick of freezing my butt off with my Walker and Scag walk-behind(with plow)

What would a concern be if plowing with one.Power,weight traction??????Also does anyone know who makes good plows for the samurai???????

I would really apperciate any info on plowing with one.

Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

I heard these things tip over very easily.

Can't plow very well if the wheels aren't on the ground.


----------



## cutntrim (Dec 28, 1999)

Bah! What do you want a chick's truck for? Get a 3/4ton and throw a blade on the front and the rear, then your rockin'. Plus how is that little toy truck goin' to earn you scratch in the summer?


----------



## AB Lawn Care (Feb 16, 2000)

Now hold up!!!They are not wimpy!!!Well stock maby....but I know where to get a ford V6 swap kit with a C6 auto tranny.Its a bolt in kit.Now if that was installed would it still be garbage????I'm more interested in personal experence with a samuari than anything else.


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

*why not get a used plow truck?*

why freeze your butt of in a walker or on a quad when you could get a used plow truck for the same amount as a quad setup the way u like it. I also read in another post that u plow a parking lot with your scag, why not get a truck and be more productive. then again, do what u want.

Bryan


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Buy a used S10 blazer 2 dr,it is much stronger than a Samuri and not much bigger,it turns on a dime and from 89 up,can be had with the torquey 4.3 V6 and 4l60 automatic,the best small truck drivetrain available.You should be able to buy a 91-94 fof a decent price and slap a 6 1/2-7 ft blade on it,the blazer will outpush the Samari easily.If you need parts,the S10 parts are cheap and readily available,not with the Suzuki.


----------



## AB Lawn Care (Feb 16, 2000)

Ok I will give up on the samuari.I just thought it would be worth asking about.Forget I even asked 

I now realize that I will require a 3/4 ton truck.I will start a new thread on what I should look for in a 3/4 ton.Thanks for setting me straight guys!

snow-I realize that I could get a nice plow truck for the cost of what I am running now.I have about $25,000(can) in lawn equipment runing in the winter.They only thing is how do I make a living with a plow truck in the spring,summer and fall??????Those mowers make my money.And untill I can cut grass with a truck,that is not going to change.Also as far as going a parking lot with my scag goes.That was a small lot and only did it when I had time.I also no longer do it becouse they did not like paying their bills.


----------



## columbiaplower (Feb 16, 2000)

if u want to plow without a truck (i think thats what hes saying) get a ATV with a plow or a nice tractor with a cab and plow. quick and clean i think thats the way to go


----------



## Deere John (May 14, 2001)

I have a Honda TRX 350 4x4 plow and harness sitting in the shop corner. It is for sale. With alittle smoozing, it will probably fit the Samuri Warrior. Bring cash, I'll fire up the compressor to install.


----------



## DYNA PLOW (Oct 14, 2000)

you guys keep riping the samurai and i will go and put a plow on one just to prove a point. i have two of these things.the japs no how to build reliable stuff, they have leaf springs and solid front axles,also have a 4 lo transfer case and i know the frames are plenty strong to handle a small plow. i have one built for rock crawling
with a 8000lb winch on the front. if your doing sidewalks and small drives i think it will do fine just don't put a blade thats over kill on it. it's cheaper than a atv and its got heat to.
whatever you do don't buy a chevy, i have yet to see a
chevy that can handle plowing!!
(comments anyone?)
dan


----------



## lawrence stone (Jan 24, 2000)

> _Originally posted by AB Lawn Care _
> *Now hold up!!!They are not wimpy!!!Well stock maby....but I know where to get a ford V6 swap kit with a C6 auto tranny.Its a bolt in kit.Now if that was installed would it still be garbage????I'm more interested in personal experence with a samuari than anything else.
> 
> *


Back in the "old days" I was thinking of buy the kit to swap a 351W w/a c-4 into a Pinto. It had the strangest set of headers that came up to the front then under.

AB do you have a website for that kit?

There must be lots of blown up 1.2 liters alum four bangers with shot clutches and trannys out there. A old rusted out Ranger 2wd pick up would make a great donor with a V-6 and a C-4.

A old Suzuki with a new top and a V-6 auto could be one fun
ride. Plus you could have a "trimming snowplow" and a convertable that can pull a 5 x 10 utility trailer with a mowing setup.


----------



## AB Lawn Care (Feb 16, 2000)

Well that is what I thought!!!I first thought of sam's becouse they are popular in off-roading and rock crawling.Explain to me how a jeep is much diffrent than a sammy???If the engine is a problem,why not do an engine swap????Alot of people do it.I know for shure that you can put a ford V6 in it with a C6 auto tranny,and am shure that you can get a 4.3L chev V6 in it.Any one else????


----------



## yardsmith (Jan 3, 2000)

have to disagree with you dynaplow-
I run 2 chevy's for plowing; an 87 silverado long bed (also pulls my 20 ft. loaded lawn trailer in summer), & an 80 shortbed. Parts are easily accessible from just about ANYWHERE, & they look better than other brands from those years. I see alot more older chevy's on the road than any other truck. Now if it's new trucks you're talking about, then I may agree. If I had the $$ to play with & get a new truck to plow with, it'd probably be a Dodge (95 & newer). My buddy's run Dodge's on BIG commercial stuff & nothing but good reports. That's my preferences.


----------



## Bad Boy (Dec 21, 2000)

*plowing with s-10 blazer*

I bought a 6.5 meyer plow for my s-10 blazer this year after plowing with 8ft for five years on a 3/4 chevy

I don't think I will go back to bigger plow just have to stay away from bigger lots blazer turns on a dime


----------



## AB Lawn Care (Feb 16, 2000)

Hey lawernce,I will get you that website as soon as possible!!I can't look for it right now becouse it is snowing and we should be out there but our trailer lights are toast and need some repair.I WILL post that website as soon as I get the snow and trailer under control.Thanks for the responses guys!


----------



## SLC1 (Jul 27, 2000)

I have always had a small truck in our fleet. We now have a 1994 Toyota with 6.5 Blade and we love it. Great for clearing larger sidewalks, cleaning up around cars and doing tight areas. We use to have a Mitshbish Montearo and that was great also so I would say that a small truck would be great for what you want and I think the Suziki would be fine, I would put a lighter weight plow on it but it would do the job for you. Just My two cents


----------



## cantoo (Dec 27, 1999)

Adam, I was at the LVG sale in Sandhill last week, a 83 Chev 4x4 blazer went for $700 with 125 k's on it. It was a little rusty but would make a good plow truck. A 96 Bronco went for around $5000 but was in real good shape. Skid steers seem to be real popular for small parking lots around here this year. They have quick attachs on them with blades and loaders on different sizes.


----------



## Michael F (Oct 18, 2000)

I run a 99 Chevy 1 ton, works incredible no problems


----------



## AB Lawn Care (Feb 16, 2000)

Lawernce-here is the website.They basically make all the mounting setup.This still is not an over nite swap,but if done would really be awsome!Those 2.9L ford engines are very peppy.I have been thinking more about using a samuarai for plowing,snoway sells a light plow for it.

I think I will start with somthing like a s10 jimmy,but when I get the funds,I still want to try a samuriai.I have been reasearching them on the internet and man can they take a beating!!!!Well thanks for all the input everyone!!!I would injoy anymore ideas on plowing with a sammy.


----------

